# mini light Bar



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

This is my first post to the site. I am getting ready to set up my first my truck and was wondering what light bar would be the best i am looking at a whelen mini edge 9M or a lil Rebel mini. Any info would be great thanks.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I have the Mini edge with 6 strobes, 2 work lights, and 2 alley lights. I love it. Really bright!


----------



## Bartsnow 1 (Jan 2, 2010)

Where did you get yours?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

Parr, I only paid a little over $600 with shipping, it must have been on sale when I got it, there $699 for the loaded ones.

http://www.parrpse.com/page42.html









I bought the "stud mounts" so I could put iton my back rack.


----------



## ShadmorePlowing (Nov 6, 2009)

This is what I have currently, I am looking to sell it.

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=95198


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

These are $225 shipped to you.

http://www.soundoffsignal.com/warnamber/lightbars/lb_EPL7000.htm


----------



## Too Stroked (Jan 1, 2010)

We're kind of partial to Star mini bars, but we're only 30 minutes from the factory and we buy them direct. (We use the magnet mount / quad flash strobes.) We have over a dozen of them on everything from pickup trucks to dump trucks to skid steers to back hoes and loaders. That said, we've had virtually no problems with them and some of them are approaching 10 years old. In fact, as hard as I try to talk the boss into something a bit more "modern", he keeps pointing to the reliability and saying "why?"


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

RepoMan207;939771 said:


> Parr, I only paid a little over $600 with shipping, it must have been on sale when I got it, there $699 for the loaded ones.
> 
> http://www.parrpse.com/page42.html
> 
> ...


How are the back up lights do they have a lot of light


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

dutchman;940828 said:


> How are the back up lights do they have a lot of light


Good question. There bright for sure. The only draw back is there obviously up higher. Which is great for overall distance and good illumination at the rear of the truck. However I wanted optimal lighting all around, hence why I added the other work lights to boost the immediate area as well as the overall distance.


----------



## dutchman (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks for the info


----------

